# At Lagunamar



## jarta (Feb 7, 2010)

I will be at Lagunamar until 2/20 and can answer (or try to anwser) any questions.  I was here in February last year.

Initial Observations:  The resort is as beautiful as before.

Check in went smoothly.  Room was exactly what I asked for as to view.  It was clean.  I did not have to wait to check in.

There is still a slight "language problem" with the very friendly staff.  Usually, if they miss something the first time, they get it the second time.  However, like the staff at Harborside, if a pointed question is asked, they sometimes smile and give a non-answer or an answer they think is one you want to hear.

The new beach is more than 300 ft. wide and flat before it drops to the surf.  Before, it was about 50 ft. wide.  Lots of lounge chairs placed on the beach.  However, the drop to the surf is about 8 ft. and there are no steps - just a very steep collapse in the sand at the drop down point.  Once in the water, it is warm and remains shallow for about another 300 ft.  Same undertow, however.

By 10 am, almost all the "prime" pool spots were taken.  There is a new towel policy.  You are given a towel card at check in.  When you check out a towel (1 per card) you leave the towel card.  No towel return; no return of the card.  And, if you lose or do not turn in the card, $30 is added to your bill.  Bright, bright sun today by 7:30 am..

I went out at 10:00 am and waited to try the pools until 11:30 am.  Slightly more people in them than last year.  Most standing in water not much above their ankles.  I thought it was too cold to have been baking in the sun for four hours.  I see no evidence of the pool being heated at all at Lagunamar.  (I was at Mission Hills last month for 2 weeks and steam would come off the pools there at night.)

The Wal-Mart must be open on Sunday.  People are returning to the resort with lots of stuff.  Many of the shops at La Isla (across the street from the resort are closed).  Neither the resort's deli nor the small, small food store in the shopping center sell real cream for coffee.  They are big fans of Coffeemate down here.  Yuck!  The only place I know of where you can get real cream is WalMart.  (Starbucks at La Isla used to set out cream for coffee.  Now, they ask if you want it and pour it themselves.  Bummer!)

That's all for now.  Got to get some afternoon sun!   ...   eom


----------



## jarta (Feb 7, 2010)

Forgot to state:  flat panel TVs in all rooms.  Shower doesn't floor (maybe I'm just more careful) and the  Starwood wireless for Internet works just fine in my room and on the balcony.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 7, 2010)

jarta said:


> You are given a towel card at check in.  When you check out a towel (1 per card) you leave the towel card



They started this in Hawaii last year (or the year before...). Silly, but I guess it works. 



> I see no evidence of the pool being heated at all at Lagunamar.  (I was at Mission Hills last month for 2 weeks and steam would come off the pools there at night.)



I know I'm :deadhorse:, but this is simply absurd. When will they learn they have to heat the %$@#* pool! Jim, give them a piece of my mind while you're there about this issue, will you?


----------



## levatino (Feb 7, 2010)

*A trip 24-30 January*

I stayed at Lagunamar just a week or so back.  I do think the pool is heated and it was comfortable by me.  I believe the lower pool (the one closer to the beach) may be slightly warmer than the pool with the water slide.  When the clouds were out it was a tad bit chilly in the water, however I don't like it like a bath either.  We talked with several of the native English speaking staff, and they stated that it is a never ending battle to satisfy everyone, and I can understand that.  For every person who wants to 'refresh' in the pool, another wants to stand and feel warm without exerting him/herself.  As a lifeguard I can attest to hearing this rabble and it being unresolvable.

I can attest that my experience with prime pool spots was similar.  The 'card' doesn't bother me as I see the expense of lost beach towels on a resort.

The Wal-Mart is open 24 hours, 7 days a week.  The supermarket Chedraui, right off KM zero is closer, has equally reasonable prices, less hectic, and was a better shopping experience for me.

The shower floor did collect and hold a bit of water when turned off from a rather flat, unsloped floor, but now I am really nitpicking!

The beach is has been 'restored' however in the process it is a bit artificial, awkward sloping, and at least while we were present, subject to rough surf.  We traveled down to Tulum and were greeted with some great, secluded Carribean beaches.  The southern public beach on hotel zone is reputed to have a more welcoming, natural beach. 

Enjoy your stay.  It is 26 degrees here and I miss the Lagunamar!


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2010)

We are going in May and have not decided yet between Lagunamar and Royal Sands.  I like the happy hour drinks at the Sands, in the heated pool, do they have happy hour at the Lagunamar? Is there a swim up bar? Thanks and enjoy!!


----------



## jarta (Feb 7, 2010)

levatino,   ...   In addition to what I posted earlier: the food at the pool bar/restaurant seems better than last year (or maybe I just got lucky).

The wireless Internet connection works at the pool and restaurant.

I noticed 3 outdoor grills between the reception area and the pools.  Never noticed them last year.

No port-o-potties in sight.  They were not moved here from WKORV.

I get the feeling walking around that Lagunamar just works better and more smoothly.  The staff know what they are expected to do.  It makes visiting easier.

As for the pools, a response that the board feels the pools are OK the way they are or a response that money is tight and, when the economy recovers, they will be better heated is better than the usual Starwood non-answer.  I feel like I'm am being patted on the head and sent off by a teacher after asking a birds and bees question.  lol!

I have to add that the lower pool was a little warmer later in the afternoon and more people were in it.  I just think it should be usable before the pool gets into the shade.

One thing that didn't change here is the sun.  Lots of it today at a reasonably filled up, but not entirely full, Lagunamar. 

And, the Saints fans are very happy and celebrating tonight at the Super Bowl party in the restaurant.   ...   eom


----------



## levatino (Feb 8, 2010)

*Glad you are having a good time*

The poolside "Starburger" was enough for two, and damn yummy.

Glad you are enjoying your time there.

Funny how we are all different; my gripe was the front desk.  They seemed slow by service standards here in the US and they frequently looked like someone had just hit them over the head and he/she were dazed (deep in tought at the most mundane request, "I would like to check out."); the wait was long--lets say you needed to return to the desk to provide a small additional bit of information/creditcard/etc, you had to wait in the entire line, rather than the clerk simply asking for it when he/she saw you reappear.  This was frustrating, because often the clerk had to call another employee at the resort and wait for a response while waiting on subsequent clients, and in the meantime, they stood around and made small talk with the client they were attending to.  A brief acknowledgement of you and request, "Do you mind if I take care of this gentlemen for a brief  moment?" would have made the experience better.

The 'line' system was kinda screwy too.  There are at least eight terminals at the front desk with usually three people on duty.  Lines formed at each clerk's terminal.  Lets say you are in line and another line moves fast.  Newcomers to the line simply get in the short line while you could wait for an extended period of time if the line you chose is waiting for a response from another area of the resort (as in above).  As a result, you wait intermitably while you are not acknowledged as being screwed.  I don't want to make this sound more horrible than it is, but small details like this, particularly when they recur, tend to be hard to forget.  This system could be resolved if the employees paid some attention to the people in line and the dynamics and inherent potential for problems in the current layout.  I don't think a bank-line que is necessarily needed.

Maybe multitasking and being alert to surroundings is not known in Mexico. 

I am glad your experience with the front desk was better.


----------



## jarta (Feb 8, 2010)

Sometimes you just pick the right line.  lol!

I know the deer in the headlights look.  I put it down to something getting lost in translation.  Maybe it is cultural.  Things are slower here than where I live.  That's one of the reasons I came.

Cab driver on the way back from Wal-Mart said last year a lot more _turistas_ came to Cancun.  The economy and the H1N1 flu scare are taking their toll.

But, it can't be all bad.  It took a full 50 minutes to clear immigration and customs on Saturday.   ...   eom


----------



## levatino (Feb 9, 2010)

10-16" of snow expected here in the Northeast

Can I come visit?


----------



## jarta (Feb 9, 2010)

levatino,   ...   "Can I come visit?"

Don't come tonight.  The air-conditioning blew out when we had a downpour around 5 this afternoon.  It's still out.  Don't know if it's all the buildings (and don't care).  I'm on the 8th floor in Bldg. 5 - where the reception desk and concierge desk is.

Otherwise, the electricity is fine.  No need for flashlights.

I've got the doors wide open to the balcony.  At least it stopped raining!  It's not cool, but it's bearable - so far.   ...   eom


----------



## josh2268 (Feb 9, 2010)

levatino said:


> 10-16" of snow expected here in the Northeast
> 
> Can I come visit?



This snow is insane, we got 2 feet over the weekend and expecting up to an additional 2 feet tonight into tomorrow.


jarta

How is the mini golf course out front ? How much to play ?


----------



## jarta (Feb 10, 2010)

josh2268,   ...   "How is the mini golf course out front ? How much to play ?"

The miniature golf course is 18 holes, all astroturf, no windmills or water or castles or obstructions to putt through.

In other words, it's not much.  Plus it's $4 per person to play.  The balls and putters are in the Kids Club near the course but inside building 4 on the ground (not lobby) level.

For $4 per, I see why I've never seen anybody playing miniature golf.

Foosball tables, a ping pong table and a well-stocked crafts center in the Kids Club.  There were kids there when I stopped by and they seemed to be having a good time.  I think there were 2 Kid's Club counselors watching and entertaining the smaller kids.

Never asked about any fees for the Kids Club.  Mine are all grown and moved away and it just wasn't on my mind to ask.  If you want, I'll ask.   ...   eom


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 13, 2010)

Jarta:

Could you try to get some good pictures of the new beach front?  Hope you are enjoying.  Thanks.


----------



## jarta (Feb 13, 2010)

I can take them.  However, I have no place to host them.  So, I will have to email them to someone for hosting at their place.

PM me if you can/will accept the pictures.   ...   eom


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 14, 2010)

jarta said:


> I can take them.  However, I have no place to host them.  So, I will have to email them to someone for hosting at their place.
> 
> PM me if you can/will accept the pictures.   ...   eom



Just setup a photobucket.com account. It's quite simple.


----------



## stive1 (Feb 20, 2010)

For those that have recently stayed I am curious if all of the 100-900 builiding are open yet.  I am going to put in a request for our upcoming stay and was curious what buildings are open and/or any suggestions anyone has for a unit based on what they liked during your stay.


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 20, 2010)

stive1 said:


> For those that have recently stayed I am curious if all of the 100-900 builiding are open yet.  I am going to put in a request for our upcoming stay and was curious what buildings are open and/or any suggestions anyone has for a unit based on what they liked during your stay.



I am here now and all the 100-900 rooms are open. In fact the northern part of the resort is completely open.    We are staying in the 800 building, 4th floor with a great view.  I do not think there are any bad room views at this resort.  The southern sections superstructure is in place but there is little or no activity on the inside.

We hare having a great time even thought the weather has not been great, As for the heated pools, they are for the penguins.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!    

Is that the view from your unit?

What time of day was the picture taken?

Can you take a picture of your view of the ocean from your unit?


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to go now!!!!! I don't want to wait till June.    :rofl: 

Thank you for the great picture.


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Is that the view from your unit?
> 
> ...



Hi Denise,
Yes, this is my view 4th floor, 800 building and photo was taken in the morning. The pool is empty just like it is mid day. Not many people venture in this time of year.  

Below is the view of beach just to the right of the last photo I posted:

This is a truly wonderful place. People have been very kind at the resort as well as off.

Going off to La Habichuela Sunset for dinner.  Will post some more soon.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2010)

THANK YOU!  You know I am all about the ocean view and that is fabulous!

I just have to get there some day, with or without DH!  (Who doesn't want to go to Mexico )

Girl Trip anybody??????  

Or maybe I could "win" a trip to Mexico, in which case he would probably feel compelled to go!


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 20, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> I want to go now!!!!! I don't want to wait till June.    :rofl:
> 
> Thank you for the great picture.




Plan for lots of sunscreen and then double it.  I have never felt a sun so strong.  June should be wonderful. There has been a strong breeze here all week.


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> THANK YOU!  You know I am all about the ocean view and that is fabulous!
> 
> I just have to get there some day, with or without DH!  (Who doesn't want to go to Mexico )
> 
> ...




My wife was not interested in going either and it took some convincing.  She is sold.  We have had a great time here and hope to come back.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2010)

I wonder how the pool/ocean temp. would be in late April?  Looking at the historical weather, April looks a little warmer.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 20, 2010)

RLOGO:

Those are fantastic pictures.  Glad you are having a great time.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I wonder how the pool/ocean temp. would be in late April?  Looking at the historical weather, April looks a little warmer.



Are you thinking about spring break too? But I think the pool will be a little chilly in April sans heater. 

If I want to go to Cancun for that timeframe, I'll do an ongoing for one of the Royals and skip Lagunamar.


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG!!   That 2nd shot is the money shot.    The beach looks great.   

Denise, my husband also was weary of going to Mexico until I drug him to PV a couple years back.   He loved it.   and he is not a very easy person to please.   Now he is eager to try the other side of Mexico.   I always said I would never go to Cancun, but now I am looking very forward to it.  

RLOGO,   I was the only one last trip that didn't get burnt.   Everyone else thought they were too cool   for sunscreen.  That'll teach em.


----------



## Pit (Feb 20, 2010)

Where are the people? The resort looks great, but deserted. Even the beach is empty.


----------



## jarta (Feb 20, 2010)

I was at Lagunamar this morning.  From the angle of the sun, the pictures were taken about 8 am.

As the OP stated:  "Yes, this is my view 4th floor, 800 building and *photo was taken in the morning*."

That's why the beach is empty.   ...   eom


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 20, 2010)

I wondered the same thing ......  

The photo is so good -- I thought it was an artist's rendering when I first saw it.  My compliments to the photographer!


----------



## saluki (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice photos.

Do the have beach loungers & umbrella service available?


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 21, 2010)

jarta said:


> I was at Lagunamar this morning.  From the angle of the sun, the pictures were taken about 8 am.
> 
> As the OP stated:  "Yes, this is my view 4th floor, 800 building and *photo was taken in the morning*."
> 
> That's why the beach is empty.   ...   eom



Although the photo was taken in the morning we found the resort is not crowded at all.  In fact we were very surprised considering it is a school holiday in the northeast.  We have been able to get lounge chairs at the pool and beach without a problem.  I will try to take some afternoon photos.

Before I forget the details, we just got back from an owners update and they offered us the following:

2-bedroom Lockoff gold season, 81,000 staroptions
Plus bonus 80,000 starpoints 
Plus one free week-81,000 staroptions
All for $21,500 and they would retro my existing resale.

Not a bad deal, but we did not bite.  We did get 6,500 starpoints for the update.


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 21, 2010)

saluki said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> Do the have beach loungers & umbrella service available?



There are plenty of lounge chairs at the beach and they will place them for you if you request.  I have not seen any umbrellas at the beach but they are many at the pool area.

We took a beach walk and passed the Royal Sands and they have tiki hut umbrellas on the beach.  However we found that the lounge chairs, the pool area and the facilities substantially nicer at Lagunamar.

We also continued on to Le Méridien and had the best mango Mojitos I have ever had. It was a very nice walk back.


----------



## jarta (Feb 21, 2010)

There are _palapas_ (cabanas) on the beach, but close the resort - not the ocean.  Also, free _palapas_ around the pool - on a first come; first serve basis.

There is _mucho viento_ (much wind) on the beach most days.  I think that's why the umbrellas are not dragged out there.  The lounges that are brought down to the water line cliff by the ocean are very substantial and can't be blown away.

Lagunamar is a very pretty place.  And, the food was better than last year when the resort was in shake down or start up mode.    ...   eom


----------



## grgs (Feb 21, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Before I forget the details, we just got back from an owners update and they offered us the following:
> 
> 2-bedroom Lockoff gold season, 81,000 staroptions
> Plus bonus 80,000 starpoints
> ...



I assume this for an EY gold unit?

Glorian


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 21, 2010)

grgs said:


> I assume this for an EY gold unit?
> 
> Glorian



Yes, ever year.


----------



## BradC (Feb 21, 2010)

RLOGO said:


> Going off to La Habichuela Sunset for dinner.  Will post some more soon.


Is that the new hotel-zone version of the downtown restaurant?  That's our favorite in Cancun, and the new one was under construction when we were there about a year ago.

I'll be anxious to hear your review!


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 21, 2010)

BradC said:


> Is that the new hotel-zone version of the downtown restaurant?  That's our favorite in Cancun, and the new one was under construction when we were there about a year ago.
> 
> I'll be anxious to hear your review!



We had reservations for La Habichuela in town and changed them the last minute and decided to try La Habichuela Sunset.  We just did not feel up to going into town and Sunset is just a 5-minute walk south of the hotel, just before La Destileria.

We sat in the garden facing the lagoon, which makes for very romantic dining.  The food was excellent from appetizer to dessert. I had the Tapa Ajillo to start, which was fantastic. My DW ordered the black bean soup, which was wonderful as well.  Our main courses included shrimp, Chateaubriand, etc., and where all very good.  They also have a children’s menu from which my youngest ordered.  My only disappointment is that I wanted to try their Famous Cocobichuela, but it is only offered at the downtown location. It will be a must on our next trip here.

La Habichuela Sunset also gives complimentary Mayan coffee, which is a dessert and a show, for Westin Lagunamar guests; kids where offered ice cream.

Five of us including wine was $220 USD + tip


As for our best meal in Cancun I have to say was at Puerto Madero. The food and service was just impeccable; La Habichuela Sunset is a very close second.


----------



## Tider (Feb 22, 2010)

My wife and I will be at Lagunamar April 5-10 using SOs.  Actually our reservation is from April 3-10, but we decided to stay home for Easter (April 4) and then going on the next day.  When we made the reservation and informed the agent that we might not be coming in until the 5th, she suggested that I call back when inside of 90 days and to change my reservation for only the 5 days and convert the SOs for the remaining 2 days to SPs.   If I do that, would I risk the chance of losing the reservation or losing the priority of my reservation "time stamp"?  Or should I simply forget about the two days that I will miss by not arriving until the Monday?

Also, the pictures look absolutely lovely.  We were there in August of 2009 and stayed in Bldg #5, which is the center building, above the reception desk.  We would like to have a view up and down the beach if possible.  Would you recommend Bldg 1 or 2, if available, or Bldg 8 or 9?

Can't wait to get there.  Hope the pool has warmed up a bit.

Tider


----------



## jarta (Feb 22, 2010)

Tider,   ...   You have to choose whether you want the same timestamp or you want to get back the 2 days of Staroptions.  You will get another reservation number and a new time stamp if you make this change.

The timestamp issue:  I think the views are all good at Lagunamar unless you have your heart set on the ocean and beach views of Buildings 1 and 9.  They do not look out at the pool.  They are "beachfront" units.  Other than the 1 and 9 views, all the views are good - but most people prefer "high."  I stayed on the very top floor (8) last week.  The view was great, but the balcony is open at the top.  You cannot sit on the balcony if it is raining and you are on the 8th floor.

Cancellation issues:  You can get back the Staroptions without penalty as long as the reservation is cancelled before 60 days.  If Lagunamar is not your home resort, you should be charged $29 for cancelling.  I'd make sure that fee is going to be waived before cancelling the week and rebooking the 5 days.

I am not positive, but I think you need to convert a week of Staroptions to Starpoints when you do it.  Thus, check to see if it can be done for the 2 days before you cancel and ask do it right then if the answer is yes.

Enjoy Lagunamar.  By April the pool should be toasty warm.   ...   eom


----------



## josh2268 (Feb 22, 2010)

When you're changing a reservation do they lock the timeframe or unit while processing the cancelation and $29 fee ?

I was headed to lagunamar may 2nd and I ended up switching last week to harborside, but was to nervous someone would call during the cancellation process and book my week . so I had them use remaining options to book the harborside week first then cancel lagunamar after.   Is this actually necessary ?  Can someone else book the week from under you if they process it faster?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2010)

Tider said:


> she suggested that I call back when inside of 90 days and to change my reservation for only the 5 days and convert the SOs for the remaining 2 days to SPs.



Unless this is something new, you can't convert just part of a week to StarPOINTS - you can convert it to StarOPTIONS.


----------



## jarta (Feb 22, 2010)

"When you're changing a reservation do they lock the timeframe or unit while processing the cancelation and $29 fee ?"

My experience is that they do not lock it.  The reservation agent will log out of the unit they have found, log in to your reservation, cancel it and log back in to the unit they found.  I have done it 3 times.  All 3 times it only took about 2 minutes and all 3 times the week was still unreserved.

I guess, in those 2 minutes, someone could call about the same resort, dates and unit and reserve it while your other cancellation is being made.

I have a vague recollection of someone posting about 6 months ago that it happened, but that Starwood later either made it happen or found something that satisfied the poster.  I would venture the open reservation doesn't disappear very often.

But, if you have the Staroptions why not do what you did - use them to make the new reservation and then replace them or get them back in your account with the cancellation.   ...   eom


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

josh2268 said:


> When you're changing a reservation do they lock the timeframe or unit while processing the cancelation and $29 fee ?
> 
> I was headed to lagunamar may 2nd and I ended up switching last week to harborside, but was to nervous someone would call during the cancellation process and book my week . so I had them use remaining options to book the harborside week first then cancel lagunamar after.   Is this actually necessary ?  Can someone else book the week from under you if they process it faster?



Yes ... I've been told it can absolutely happen and therefore didn't cancel my late May reservations when I found a preferred late June week one morniing at the 8-month mark.  I didn't have enough SOs available to do what you did -- would have had to live with the risk that the June week could be gone by the time they cancelled the May weeks (2 units).  Then, the May weeks could have been gone by the time they figured out the June weeks were gone.  Vicious cycle!  When I asked about it here on TUG (I had a particularly crabby service rep that day so wasn't convinced it was impossilbe), I believe JamesNY (used to work at Starwood) confirmed that this is in fact the procedure.

Would a 10 minute hold be too much to ask for, given their archaic ISD platform???????????  Reason #237 why I'm upset up Starwood.  I'm between a rock and hard place with this situation.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 23, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Would a 10 minute hold be too much to ask for, given their archaic ISD platform?



I absolutely agree. 10 minutes is completely reasonable, in fact - why not 15? Or even... until the SVN REP gets the job done? (I've had some reps who can manipulate their system like a piano (and it sounds *great*), while others don't know what a chord is, much less how to type with more than one finger at a time).


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

See how much good a Starwood lurker could do if they only cared.  Just in the last hour or two ....

-- Suggestions for how to process monthly payments so as not to get hit with the big bill all at once at the end of the year
-- Internet promotion for gold members
-- What should be a simple ISD change to allow CSRs to hold reservations long enough to cancel reservation "A" and process the held reservation "B" ('cuz, you know, it's beyond ridiculous that this can't be done in 2010!).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 23, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> See how much good a Starwood lurker could do if they only cared.  Just in the last hour or two ....
> 
> -- Suggestions for how to process monthly payments so as not to get hit with the big bill all at once at the end of the year
> -- Internet promotion for gold members
> -- What should be a simple ISD change to allow CSRs to hold reservations long enough to cancel reservation "A" and process the held reservation "B" ('cuz, you know, it's beyond ridiculous that this can't be done in 2010!).



 Starwood can't process monthly MF's! OMG, Wyndham can do that with multiple contracts, either put it on your credit card or pull from you checking account. If you add another contract, they automatically set the new ones to your current payment type.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 23, 2010)

Car necessary?  My DH is getting way up in years now (don't tell him I said this) and just thinking about his driving in Mexico makes me get nervous.  Could we survive a week without a car?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 23, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Car necessary?  My DH is getting way up in years now (don't tell him I said this) and just thinking about his driving in Mexico makes me get nervous.  Could we survive a week without a car?



From what I've read regarding Cancun(mostly owners of the Royal resorts) not many people rent cars. There are various car/taxi services(check out the Mexico forum), that Tugger's use to do tours etc. Even the people who stay out at Playa del Carmen(Grand Mayan, Royal Haciendas) don't usually get cars.

I think you'd be okay.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 23, 2010)

twinkstarr: Thanks!  Do you know if local bus transportation is available near the Westin Cancun property?


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 23, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> twinkstarr: Thanks!  Do you know if local bus transportation is available near the Westin Cancun property?



Hi Cathy,

We just got back from WLR and mainly used buses except for one cab ride back from the Wal-Mart (too many packages). The bus stop is directly in front of the resort and the buses literally come ever few minutes. It is very convenient and safe to use the bus system. The R1 (to Town) and R2 (Wal-Mart) lines cost 7.50 Pesos (60 cents, US) per person.


----------



## 85degrees (Feb 24, 2010)

We also just returned from WLR and had a wonderful time for the second year in a row.  It's a beautiful resort, and for some reason, easy to trade in to.  Terrible weather for Mexico though, cool, a bit rainy and very windy.  

Buses are VERY easy, convenient and cheap.  We now know our way around downtown fairly well and feel pretty comfortable.  We also ate at the Thai restaurant, Harry's and Cenacolo which are within walking distance from the resort.  

I would NOT recommend renting a car!  We did that one day to check out Playa del Carmen (what is all the fuss about that area?  Everyone I know seems to prefer it over Cancun, but the resorts we stopped in at had almost no beach front, and everything is so secluded.  Downtown was nice,but crowded) and we were stopped by what we think was an off duty police who tried to get us to pay him $200US for not wearing a seatbelt (my husband will never learn).  He threatened to take us to jail!  We told him we had no cash on us, and he said he would settle for $50US.  He did not want pesos for some reason.  He finally let us off, and when we got back to the resort and told them the story, they said it is a very common occurrence and the corrupt police force often preys on Americans in rental cars.  Apparently we were supposed to receive some info about it with our rental (which was at the resort) but we did not.


----------



## Fredm (Feb 24, 2010)

85degrees said:


> we were stopped by what we think was an off duty police who tried to get us to pay him $200US for not wearing a seatbelt (my husband will never learn).  He threatened to take us to jail!  We told him we had no cash on us, and he said he would settle for $50US.  He did not want pesos for some reason.  He finally let us off, and when we got back to the resort and told them the story, they said it is a very common occurrence and the corrupt police force often preys on Americans in rental cars.  Apparently we were supposed to receive some info about it with our rental (which was at the resort) but we did not.



Personally, I have had it with Mexico. 
There are too many alternative beach destinations to put up with all that can (and do) happen to tourists in that country.

It is worth remembering that Mexico is governed by Napoleonic Law.
The suspect is guilty until proven innocent. "Rights" as we know them do not exist for Americans once you cross the border.

Once arrested, you are in big trouble, no matter how innocent. The accusation is enough to put you away. Which is why police corruption is so rampant. It pays very well.

If rental car companies and hotels are handing out warning notices, the destination will be a wasteland before long (or should be).

Talk about ruining a vacation!


----------



## Transit (Feb 24, 2010)

Fredm said:


> Personally, I have had it with Mexico.
> There are too many alternative beach destinations to put up with all that can (and do) happen to tourists in that country.
> 
> It is worth remembering that Mexico is governed by Napoleonic Law.
> ...



It's the Montezuma's Revenge that keeps me away.


----------



## clsmit (Feb 25, 2010)

*Don't Rent a Car*

I would never rent a car in Mexico, and I speak pretty good Spanish and don't look too gringo. Nodge has a great story about his "adventure" (I'm too lazy to find the link) renting there. It's also too easy for the rental car people to call their friends and stage an "accident" with your car soon after you leave the parking lot. In Cancun, the buses are great, the taxis plentiful, and it's easy to use other transportation for any excursion you want to do.


----------



## rvsaiy2009 (Feb 26, 2010)

*WLR in July*

Planning to be in WLR in July with my wife and 2 yr old. This is our first time at Cancun. 

Are rental cars easily available? Is it advisable to use cabs and buses instead of renting cars?

Thanks


----------



## m61376 (Feb 27, 2010)

We had no trouble suing the buses while at the Royal Sands with my parents two years ago (and my parents were in their early eighties). Very convenient and cheap. When we went to Playa for the day we took a cab and a tour to the ruins. 

Too many stories about the police corruption; being stopped can really ruin a vacation. I have also read that it was especially hazardous driving the roads to the ruins (and by hazardous I mean being a target for police or accident set-ups, etc.). Frankly, when I'm on vacation I don't need to worry about stuff like that. It just isn't worth it, even if I would have saved a few bucks renting a car (and the savings really would have been minimal).

Of course, many people rent without incident- but do you want to chance being one of the unlucky ones? Catch someone's eye with a nice watch or piece of jewelry and your vacation can take a whole other twist.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2010)

rvsaiy2009 said:


> Planning to be in WLR in July with my wife and 2 yr old. This is our first time at Cancun.
> 
> Are rental cars easily available? Is it advisable to use cabs and buses instead of renting cars?
> 
> Thanks



I recommend that you check out the TUG Mexico board for lots of info. about driving in Mexico.


----------



## jarta (Feb 27, 2010)

rvsaiy,   ...   When I was at Lagunamar earlier this month,  I rented a car.  

A car is not a necessity for anyone vacationing in the Zona Hotelera.  Safe and cheap buses stop directly in front of Lagunamar less than 5 minutes apart.  A bus ticket costs 60 cents US, but pay the 7.5 pesos in Mexican coins or bills.  When I was at Lagunamar, the resort was giving 12.6 pesos to the dollar.  The exchange rate fluctuates daily at Lagunamar.

You will need to take the bus or a cab (about $10-$12 depending on how you tip) to go to the Wal-Mart.  Take Bus 1 or 2; many buses even have unofficial "Wal-Mart" cardboard signs on the front of the bus.  It's quick (15 minutes), safe as the US and easy getting there.  I would recommend a taxi for returning to Lagunamar with all your packages.  Inside, the Wal-Mart looks like any other large Wal-Mart and sells almost anything you have forgotten to take along.  You will feel "at home" in the Wal-Mart.

I rented a bus because my brother-in-law has MS and is in a wheelchair.  He and his wife were along on this trip.  The four of us wanted to go to Chichen-Itza and Tulum and he would be more comfortable in a car - rather than on a tour bus.  Tours on the buses can be arranged at Lagunamar's concierge desk.

Car rental offices are found in the La Isla shopping center across the street from Lagunamar.  Several of the car rental companies (or at least their employees) participate in a SCAM.  

As you walk up to Hertz (as I did), you will be greeted by a man or woman who asks if you want to rent a car.  Then, they walk you into the Hertz office - but not to the Hertz desk - to a little table on the side and start asking the usual questions: what type of car, how long, etc.  They always remember to ask where you are staying and compliment you on your choice of resort.

They then start a confusing dialogue about how they have a special deal for Lagunamar (or wherever else you may be staying).  You would be "eligible" for all sorts of discounts and goodies (free golf, dinner coupons, even cash that increases as the spiel goes on and on) if you rent through them.  These people do not work for Hertz.  They are pushing a timeshare deal at some resort on the Riviera Maya.  You will be "eligible" for the freebies and discounts if you take their tour of the property in their bus.  If you think Starwood is persistent and aggressive, you have no idea how persistent and aggressive these people are.  No is not an acceptable answer.  

Of course, after you get there, I believe you will not get the freebies and discounts *unless* you buy at the resort.  *I'm quite sure "eligibility" is converted to actuality only upon a purchase.*  I'm not even sure your carfare will be taken care of back to the shopping center unless you buy.

But, they were going to rent me an adequate car, insurance included, for about $70 US per day.  When I said no and that I was going to use Hertz (I am a No. 1 Club Gold member), I started to talk to the Hertz agent.  The price at the counter was about $200 US per day.  Obviously, the Hertz employee was steering me back to the timeshare salesman and would get a kickback if I signed up for the tour - but, probably, only if I bought.  I wouldn't play their game.

I walked out and looked for a company who didn't have someone lurking outside the door.  Budget did not have anyone like that.  I went in and rented an adequate car for $50 US per day.  Budget did not have any cars available on site.  Their cars are kept at the airport.  I had to wait (nervously after my experience at Hertz) for about 20 minutes.  When the car arrived, I had been upgraded to a full size sedan.  It was a Renault sedan called a Safrane.  It had leather seats, remote entry and keyless start and power everything.  Renaults are no longer sold in the US.  This car reminded me very much of a BMW 318i.  I was a little surprised that the deposit read that 10% of the car's price is temporarily reserved on your credit card.  However, the contract I signed was the familiar standard contract with check marks for waivers and inclusions.  When I returned the car 2 days later, my credit card was charged $100 US.

I was happy with the service at Budget.  Maybe next week the Budget agent was approached by and cut in on the timeshare scam.  If you go to Tulum or Chichen-Itza, bring pesos.  You will not get a good exchange rate anywhere outside of the Zona Hotelera in Cancun.  Life is "harder" and gringos can be a tempting target.

Tulum and Chichen-Itza were great.  It's a separated Mexican superhighway to Chitzen-Itza that runs, straight as an arrow through Mexican scrub, toward Merida.  Ask for directions at the Lagunamar desk.  The signs say Merida Cuarta (Merida Controlled).  The tolls are about $30 per car each way.  It takes 2.5 hours each way.  Nobody else is on the highway but occasional trucks and buses heading to Merida and Chichen-Itza.  It is like driving through the remote Nevada desert at 110 kph without the sand but with scrubby jungle on both sides of the road.  There is a rest and gas plaza about half way to Chichen-Itza.  It has a Mexican version of Starbucks, bathrooms and a few shops.  Chichen-Itza is worth the trip.  But, I would take the bus.  I only rented a car because of my brother-in-law.  It worked for us.  Maybe I was rash, but lucky.

Tulum can be visited without tolls.  Take the signs marked Riviera Maya and head south for about 2 hours.  There is much traffic through the many towns on the Riviera Maya.  Right before Tulum itself.  Look for the "Zona Archeologica" signs with the temple pyramid on them.  Head left toward the beach and follow the signs.  If you end up in the funky "ecological" resort area, take a look around at the quaint resorts and the hippies, but you have gone too far south.  Retrace your steps and look for the signs with the temple on them.

Tulum is like Chichen-Itza as a suburb is to a city.  It is small, but, again, worth the trip.

Renting a car worked for me.  Maybe I was just lucky.  The Zona Hotelara in Cancun, however, is extremely safe for tourists.  No physical danger there.  But scams like the one I have pointed out are all over.   ...   eom


----------



## jarta (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree that if you go past the boundaries of the Zona Hotelera, it is better not to wear expensive jewelry or carry large amounts of cash.  Credit cards work everywhere in Mexico.  Use them.  Keep other valuables in the Starwood safes that are in every room.

Better safe than sorry.  Just like there are places tourists should not go in the US (i.e., Bonfire of the Vanities), there are places they should not go in Mexico.  You have to stay alert outside the hotel zone and use common sense.   ...   eom


----------



## RLOGO (Feb 28, 2010)

Fredm said:


> Personally, I have had it with Mexico.
> There are too many alternative beach destinations to put up with all that can (and do) happen to tourists in that country.
> 
> It is worth remembering that Mexico is governed by Napoleonic Law.
> ...



I was in Cancun mid Feb. and there was a summit of regional leaders, see link below, hence the reason Mexico is the way it is.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lap...be-exchange-fighting-words-cancun-summit.html


----------

